# me he comprado un lenovo g550, como instalarle gentoo

## deniawor

tiene windows vista pero tiene dos particiones, la tarjeta wifi es una broadcom, y me gustaria saber si tengo que eliminar las dos particiones y como se conecta el wifi en modo consola, gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Hace ya tiempo que me compre un hp-compaq que nada más abrirlo se autoinstaló windows vista igual que dices tu con dos particiones, no me esforcé demasiado pero intenté redimensionar la segunda partición y convertirla en extendida pero me lo puso complicado y no tenia muchas ganas de andar con herramientas como partition magic asi que me cargué las dos particiones creé tres primarias y una extendida, en la extendida puse todas las de gentoo y en las primarias puse un wxp pirata que actualicé con las herramientas que me proporcionó la web de HP que dicho sea de paso tenian previsto el cambio pues hasta te enseñaban a hacerlo.

La broadcom creo que tuve que usar ndiswrapper contra los drivers de windows pero por el foro he visto maneras más digamos mas gentoosianas de hacerla funcionar.

----------

## will198

Hola,

Yo si no necesitase todo el espacio (que con los discos duros de ahora seguro que te sobra disco) de momento no me calzaba la segunda partición (donde viene el windows vista preparado para reinstalarse)...

Si tienes un problema de harware (que seguro que no tienes) y te cargas la partición de windows de fábrica, quizás el servicio técnico te ponga más pegas si les llamas con algún problema.

Yo redimensionaría la partición donde esté el vista (al mínimo) y le metería el Gentoo... simplemente por si las moscas... luego más adelante pensaría quitarle el vista y la partición de "rescate"

Simplemente una sugerencia

Un saludo a todos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Según entiendo en algunos países algunas marcas ponen pretextos si ejerces tu garantía y eliminaste la partición de respaldo (tal como dice will198). Acá en México, creo solo Dell hace eso.

La de windows puedes eliminarla sin problemas e instalar gentoo en ese espacio. Otra solución bonita y cara es que compres un disco duro y dejes el de windows como nuevo, si algún día necesitas la garantía colocas el disco original y lo envías al soporte técnico (eso hago yo).

Por lo de la broadcom, fijate si es compatible con el módulo b43 del kernel, busca en google información sobre el modelo de tu inalámbrica y para conectarte usa wpa_supplicant o más fácil es usar wicd en modo ncurses.

Saludos.

----------

